# Fighter Aces?



## Titus Pullo (Oct 24, 2008)

Does anyone know if there are any 3 war aces, say WWI,WWII,Korea or WWII,Korea,Vietnam or even if they were not aces were there any fighter pilots who fought in 3 wars? 

Not just from the U,S, but rather any country or any wars. I just watched a show on Manfred Von Richthofen and they mentioned some of the men under his command would go on to become aces in WWII as well which got me thinking that with Korea so soon afterwards that a pilot might still be young enough to fight. It would especially be interesting if there were any pilots, especially from the U.S. or England as they would have gone from Bi/Tri planes to WWII prop monoplanes and then possibly on to jet fighters.

Someone like James Jabara is what I am looking for. Had he not been killed in a car accident he would have served as a pilot in WWII, Korea and Vietnam.


----------



## AWP (Nov 2, 2008)

No 3 war aces, but there are probably a handful of 3 war pilots for the US....I just can't think of any off the top of my head.


----------



## Viper1 (Nov 2, 2008)

Robin Olds was a 3-war pilot I believe?


----------

